# 2 Little Girls Need Homes in Southern New England Area



## ktewart (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello all!

I am in a bit of a bind and am hoping some wonderful person will be able to give these 2 sweet girls a forever home. A friend of mine contacted me about a week ago and asked me to help find home for a couple of female rats who had been surrendered to her local vet. I have a lot of experience with rats and the vet was not familiar with them. I had had a home lined up, but it fell through. So, hopefully I can find the right for them here!

They originally belonged to a five year old boy and were surrendered when one of them nipped him and his parents got scared. While biting behavior can normally be concerning, I have habdled these girls quite a bit and the only "nipping" I have experienced was when I stuck my fingers through the cage bars and it was more exploratory than agressive and did not hurt. I am certain that this is a learned behavior, developed most likely from being fed through the cage cars, probably by the little boy (not that he would have known better). She has learned to associate fingers with food. This is an easily corrected behavior by simply enforcing correct cage etiquette (no food through bars).

Neither girl exhibits any agression. They are a little shy, but are very curious and docile and have no problem being picked up and held, so I am certain that with a month of loving on them, they would get over that shyness and be fantastic family girls who love their people. They are very sweet.

I have been calling them Betty and Boop (that could be changed, but it does fit the, haha). Betty is grey with a white tummy and is the shyer of the two. Boop is white with a black hood and is bolder than her cage mate. They are about four to five months old and healthy. They come with a cage (in rough shape, but a good starter) and all accessories.

I would take them in a heart beat (have I mentioned how.much potential they have??), but my husband is in the Navy and we have orders to Hawaii this summer and I cannot take them with me.

I am located in Groton, CT, and am willing to drive a fair distance to get them to you. Any questions or interest, I am happy to address. Thank you!


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

How old are they? 
I cannot take 2 rats at the moment, but I would like to direct you towards this mailing list. http://www.meetup.com/New-York-Rat-Group/messages/archive/ 
I have seen people post for rats needing homes in NJ the NYC area. 
Additionally, if you cannot find a home for them by the summer, then as a last resort, I have heard of some animal rescues in NYC that currently foster rats, such as:
http://emptycagescollective.org/
http://nyanimalrescue.org/adopt/other/

If you find yourself with no other alternative, I think your girls would be safe with these rescues. Best of luck!


----------



## ktewart (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you for those! They are 4-5 months old. I have a rescue around here that is fabulous but, obviously, would prefer not to have to surrender them there and would like to be able to place them personally, since that was what I had originally offered with the first home.


----------



## jholmes (Dec 2, 2013)

Are these girls still available?


----------

